# Aussies in Spain



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi everyone - just wondering are there many Australians living in Spain?

Would love to make contact with some particularly those who have settled not just passing through.

Kym


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Have know a few. We used to have an Aussie bar on the outskirts of Sevilla but it has gone now. I believe the guys have joined forces with some Irish and opened a new bar again.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

We are thinking of moving to the Aiguifreda area - my brother (an aussie) owns a bar/restaurant there and has been resident in spain 20 years. Just wondered if many Aussies head over there as we plan to do. Hope to be resident by November. I guess I am just a bit chicken to go it alone first up, and so want to be close to the brother and his spanish wife.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Dizzy - seems you have an IDEAL source of assistance right there. Having a Spaniard in the family is a godsend.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

This is very true. and we intend to utilise to the best possible outcome. still looking for aussies tho.


----------



## aliciaw (May 12, 2008)

*an Aussie*



dizzy said:


> This is very true. and we intend to utilise to the best possible outcome. still looking for aussies tho.


i am Australian and living in Oliva, Valencia. I have never met other australians living here but there is someone else other than me buying the vegemite from the local British supermarket!


----------

